# Advice needed from men who hunt...... saddles



## spacefaer (20 September 2017)

I am being forced to look elsewhere for a saddle for the Fat Lad - he is the broadest horse with the least wither I think I have ever met.

He is currently being ridden in an extra wide Wintec GP for his fittening work but can't stay in it for hunting, as the saddle is only 17" and he is my OH's hunter!

So question is... what makes of saddle do men prefer?

I have a close contact jumping Bates which fits him but my OH is 6'3 and the style of saddle is too small - he is used to his much-loved Stubbens, with knee rolls and larger seats.

What saddles would have a larger seat, some form of knee roll and be as forward cut as a close contact?

Also, OH will be EXTREMELY reluctant to spend any money at all on a saddle, so nothing that breaks the bank either!!


----------



## ihatework (20 September 2017)

Try Albion K2 Jumps, should fit the bill.
Otherwise Black Country Wexford is another option


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 September 2017)

K2 Jump - they come up large on the seat size, I have one at home that was previously used as a gentleman's hunting saddle, it's a 17.5 but measures closer to 18, it's like sitting in an armchair and the closest thing I've found to my much missed 90's Stuebben


----------



## Meredith (20 September 2017)

There is an article by Schleese about this. It explains skeletal differences between men and women and how it affects the way you sit. If I read it correctly saddles for men have a wide twist and a narrow seat. No brands are suggested but it was interesting.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 September 2017)

My OH hunts in a 18" patriots made by ideal for Stirlingshire saddlery you can have them in a mono flap or tradional panel version he has both but prefers the mono flap .


----------



## ponios (16 October 2017)

My OH is even taller, he uses an ideal Gazelle. It is quite popular around here for hunting.

It is relatively forward cut so it has room for long legs. Its a great fit on 18+ ISH who is quite broad as it has ghost pad-lines which sort of flex  so there is room for shoulders.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (1 November 2017)

My OH hunts in an Ideal John.....yes that is correct. We could not get a saddle to fit his new horse as it was on the huh. So Ideal made him a saddle with all the bits off other saddles that he liked. Big seat, big knee rolls and proper flaps. And it is also built on the huh. He loves it and it accommodates his er bits too!!!!


----------

